

[Apache Sanselan] Demystifying how Sanselan determines image format - paliwalashish
http://www.ashishpaliwal.com/blog/2009/07/apache-sanselan-demystifying-how-sanselan-determines-image-format/

======
pwmanagerdied
Half-sentence summary: It's the magic numbers, silly!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_(programming)>

The same was that almost everyone would do it.

